# Taking a car out of Greece



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

Has anyone "exported" a car from Greece?

If so is it as easy as handing the road plates in at the registration office to cancel your road taxes etc?

(Forget the legal side of the importing country I've sorted that)


----------

